# Rats: bucks vs does??



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you are willing to say, please could you tell me WHY you have made that choice.

Was planning on getting some gerbils however on reading others posts about suitable pets, rats sprung up a LOT so have been doing quite a bit of research on a rat specific forum and have decided on rats instead of gerbils.

I have read various posts where some have said that girls are smellier than boys but have then go on to read other posts that say the contrary. In your experience which is true??

In your opinions what are the pros and cons of owning either sex?

I *think* I have found the breeder who I want to get them from but I'm just at a standstill as to whether to get boys or girls.

Thanks in advance. x


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

It depends on what you like 

I've got 9 girls 10 boys 

Girls- my younger ones are like ADHD kids they never sit still, they are sooooo nosey, they don't really like cuddles and stroking but are really entertaining to watch 

Boys- bigger, lazier, snuggle monsters so cheeky!! they are a little smellier it's a muskie smell I think they need a little bit more room for a smaller amount of rats


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You have to ask yourself what you want from a rat. My girls are busy, nosey, funny and very loyal. My boys are cuddly, lazy, more confrontational with each other, and love just about anyone who will give them a head scritch. I love them both for different reasons so I cant vote as I literally dont have a favourite. Do you like pets that will sit and cuddle without wanting to get down and explore? then boys might be better, or do you like a pet who is fun to watch and interact with? then it might be girls for you. Having said that its a very generalised statement and not all girls will be busy and nosey just as not all boys will be lazy and cuddly, now youre more confused arent you


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Depends on what sort of pet you want. If you want to cuddle up and watch TV then bucks are probably better for you. If you want endless entertainment and mischief then you've got to get does. But remember you will get some lazy girls and some mad boys. 

I have does as I think they're much prettier, and I like watching then being mad. They will check in every now and again for a quick snuggle, but they'll soon be off again. I don't notice an unpleasent smell from their cage, they just have a normal animal smell.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You have to ask yourself *what you want from a rat*. My girls are busy, nosey, funny and very loyal. My boys are cuddly, lazy, more confrontational with each other, and love just about anyone who will give them a head scritch. I love them both for different reasons so I cant vote as I literally dont have a favourite. Do you like pets that will sit and cuddle without wanting to get down and explore? then boys might be better, or do you like a pet who is fun to watch and interact with? then it might be girls for you. Having said that its a very generalised statement and not all girls will be busy and nosey just as not all boys will be lazy and cuddly, now youre more confused arent you


I want them to do my housework for me & pick the kids up from school but they don't!
I voted for girls, just because I do especially love my pingy mad girls, although I love my boys as well


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I chose boys when I got my rats as I wanted little cuddle monsters. Mine are still only young so very playful and nosy but getting more cuddly bq the weeks go on. 
As for the smell, er I love the smell of my boys. Does that make me weird :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

simplysardonic said:


> I want them to do my housework for me & pick the kids up from school but they don't!


Really? mine do all the household jobs, maybe yours are faulty


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I picked boys although i love both my boys and girls equally. I have 17 boys, 10 girls and 6 unknown babies 

Boys are def more cuddly and girls do like to explore a bit more and are great fun to watch. Free ranging the girls can be a bit of a nightmare sometimes and i tend to use the bathroom for the girls as they cant get out anywhere, i use my bed for the boys mostly (i cover it first).

As for smell 4 of my girls are really messy and tend to smell more than my other girls. But i have some super stinky boys and some that are neat and tidy  

Ive never really made the choice of whether i wanted boys or girls i just take in all the ones people dont want. Even my first ever rats i had 11ish years ago i got girls because thats all the pet shop had. - Please note i was about 14 and didnt know any better about buying from pet shops 

So as others have said it just depends on what you like


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Really? mine do all the household jobs, maybe yours are faulty


I think they must be! I'll have to get a refund, I can't have rats sitting about being idle while I do all the work, the lazy scamps


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

bewitched said:


> I chose boys when I got my rats as I wanted little cuddle monsters. Mine are still only young so very playful and nosy but getting more cuddly bq the weeks go on.
> As for the smell, er I love the smell of my boys. Does that make me weird :lol:


Come and have a smell of Wilbour, Dexter, Reuben and Igors cage a day after a full clean  - Soon put you off boys lol, I place the tap a drop closest to them


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

xkimxo said:


> Come and have a smell of Wilbour, Dexter, Reuben and Igors cage a day after a full clean  - Soon put you off boys lol, I place the tap a drop closest to them


Noooo :lol:

I'll stay in my little bubble thanks. Bert and Ernie are super clean and I fully believe that they will not stay that way :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I love the smell of clean bucks that haven't had a chance to marinade in their own widdle, it's a lovely earthy smell


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i voted boys.
they are the most cuddly laid back ratties.
they get much bigger than females too.

i've had girls in the past and they were way too hyper and on the go for me.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lovely, lazy, squishy, cuddly, scrummy, beautiful bucks! That's my vote


----------



## RubyReckless (Oct 25, 2011)

We've decided on does, as they'll be kept in my son's bedroom and I didn't fancy the musky buck smell a bedroom.


----------

